
As virus drastically reorders economies, more Italians returning to agriculture - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/24/world/europe/italy-farms-coronavirus.html
======
iagovar
My father has some land about 100km away from here, in Galicia, 5 or 6 pieces
of about 2 to 5 km2 each, and I've been playing with the idea of making
something out of it, but I know almost nothing about agriculture, about what
type of soil is there and I have no easy access to it.

My idea was basically to try to automate some plantation, like maybe potatoes
(seems hard) or something else. I've been looking for an agriculture online
community with no success.

Any suggestion? I'm about to do something stupid?

